# Help!!! Sick Plants!!!Pictures!!!



## Mellow (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so Ive been growing these 2 plants outdoors for about 6 weeks now.  They were doing great and everything until just recently.  The lowest leaves are turning yellow and then dying and falling off!!!  I didnt really notice this problem until a few days after I added Miracle Gro Nursery Select All Purpose Plant Food, so it may be nute burn.  Its a 20-20-20 fertilizer.  Im not entirely sure what it is, so I don't want to take any action until I know for sure. Please Help!!!  Oh and if the description or pictures make the diagnosis difficult, just tell me and Ill try to clarify.  Thanks!!!
P.S.  THese are all pictures of one of the plants, the other plant isnt as bad, but its getting there.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok here is some more detailed information about my plants.  
The bigger plant(plant in the pictures) is a little over a foot and the smaller plant is nearly 9 in.  I am not sure what strain they are because I ordered them a while back and cant remember.  I want to say they are a type of nirvana.  They were started from seeds, not clones.  They are in potting soil that I mixed with Perlite.  The potting soil has a time release fertilizer (10-8-6).  Hope this helps.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2006)

hey mellow..I wouldn't get overly concerned just yet. As long as it isn't progressing up the plant.
 But I would be concerned with adding ferts (especially MG) to the soil with it containing "time released" nutes already. Next time, look for a quality soil without any. With those nutes in it, it's nearly impossiblr to control or diagnose what the plants are getting or when they get it. You are at the mercy of the soil. It's nearly impossible to flush out, "Time release" 'n all.
I'd sure lay off the MG unless you discover signs of a defficisncy. 
The age old question..""What's your PH reading?"


----------



## Mellow (Jul 19, 2006)

ok, my plants are not getting any better.  I think the pH of my soil is too acidic.  Im going to go buy a pH meter in a couple hours when I get off work.  I have a bag of Dolomitic lime and was wondering if anyone knows how much I should use.  The bag only says how much I should use per 100 sq. ft.  so I wanted to know if anyone else has used limestone before and about how much I should put in.  Ill post my pH up here as soon as I test it a lil later.


----------

